# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الشاي الأخضر و أثره على صحة الجلد

## معاذ ملحم

الشاي الأخضر و أثره على صحة الجلد




من المميزات الواضحة لهذا العصر ، التطور السريع في المجال الصناعي ونخص بالذات الصناعات الدوائية التي تعنى بإيجاد أدوية مختلفة لعلاج أمراض متعددة .
كان التركيز سابقا على استخدام مواد كيميائية لتصنيع الأدوية والتي قد تسبب مضاعفات جانبية مما دفع كثيرا من الشركات الصانعة الى ايجاد بدائل طبيعية آمنة .
فتم استخدام أنواع متعددة من النباتات الموجودة أصلا في الطبيعة بعد استخلاص المواد الفعالة منها وتصنيعها على شكل أقراص دوائية يسهل تناولها.
ومن أهم هذه النباتات : الجنسنج ، بذور العنب ، الشاي الأخضر ، الليمون ، اللافندر ، فول الصويا ، الصبار ..وغيرها الكثير.
وما يميز هذه النباتات هو احتواؤها على مواد مضادة للأكسدة تحمي الإنسان من مخاطر المواد السامة التي يتعرض لها وتساعده على التمتع بصحة جيدة وتقاوم الأمراض .
يعد الشاي ثاني أكثر مشروب شيوعا في العالم بعد الماء ،حيث أن ثلثي سكان العالم يشربون الشاي : 80% يشربون الشاي الأسود و20% يشربون الشاي الأخضر.
ويختلف الشاي الأخضر عن الأسود في عملية التصنيع ، فلا يتم تخمير الشاي الأخضر بل يكتفى بتسخين أوراق الشاي الطازجة باستخدام الحرارة أو بخار الماء لمدة قصيرة دون أي اضافات.
يزرع الشاي الأخضر في آسيا منذ آلاف السنين ، وتعد الصين أكبر منتج و مستهلك للشاي الأخضر .
وحسب الإحصاءات الحديثة تبين أن نسبة حدوث سرطانات المثانة و القولون و البروستات و الفم عند الصينين أقل بكثير منها عند الأوروبيين و الأمريكيين مع العلم أن الصينيين هم أكثر شعوب العالم من حيث نسبة التدخين حسب احصائية عام 2004 الصادرة عن وزارة الصحة الصينية .
وقد أثبتت كل الدراسات التي أجريت على حيوانات التجارب وعلى الإنسان حقيقة أن الشاي الأخضر يقي من سرطانـــــــات عدة نتيجة احتوائــــــــه على مادة بوليفينــــــــول polyphenol.
أما بالنسبة لفوائد الشاي الأخضر على جلد الإنسان، فلقد ثبت علميا أنه: 
1) يحمي الجلد من التأثير الضار لأشعة الشمس فيقلل احتمال حدوث حرق الشمس ويحد من التأثير المسرطن لهذه الأشعة.
2) يقلل من حدوث الإلتهابات الجلدية 
3) يسرع في شفاء الجروح 
4) يقلل احتمالية حدوث السرطانات الجلدية المختلفة
5) يؤخر شيخوخة الجلد 
كل تلك المنافع يمكن أن نحصل عليها عن طريق شرب الشاي الأخضر بشكل منتظم ، لكن تأثيره على الجلد يكون أفضل ان تم دهنه على الجلد مباشرة حيث تقوم بعض الشركات باستخلاص المواد الفعالة من الشاي الأخضر وتصنيعها على شكل كريمات يسهل دهنها على الجلد.


منقووول

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكووووووووووور معاذ
والله الشاي الاخضر طيب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أه والله  الشاي الاخضر زاكي 

ااااااخ على كاسه شاي 

بس بعد المغرب

----------


## الاء

مشكوووور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاء  
_مشكوووور_



مشكوره اخت الاء على المرور 

زمان ما سمعنا أخبارك

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

يستعمل الشاي الاخضر لتحسين اليقظة العقلية وخفض مستويات الكلسترول,وحماية الجلد.وفقآ لدراسة أجراها فريق من الباحثين البريطانين فأن الشاي,الكثير منه ,مفيد لك في الحقيقة ,إنه مفيد أكثر من المشروب الصحي الاولالا وهو الماء .
ومن بين العديد من منافع الشاي قدرته على ترطيب الجسم.
لقد كان من الشائع في وقت ما بأن الشاي يملك تأثيرآ معاكسأ,ذلك بأنه يسبب الجفاف,ولكن الباحثين في كلية الملك في لندن أثبتوا خطأ تلك الفترة.
تقول الدكتورة كاري ,طبيبة الصحة العامة,وأخصائية التغذية."بالرغم من أن الشاي يحتوي على جرعة عالية من الكافين التي تسبب  الجفاف, الا أن الشاي يعتبر من امشروبات التي تزودالجسمبالسوائل ."فالشاي غني بالفلافنويد,او مانعات التأكسد بوليفنول,الذي يحمي الخلايا .ويعتقد الباحون بأنه يساعد على إبعاد خطر أمراض القلب والسرطان .كما يساعد الشاي على منع فقدان الكثافةالعظمية أيضأ وتسوس الأسنان . ويعتبر استهلاك ثلاثةأكواب من الشاي مفيدآ جدآ كذلك أربعة أكواب أو  أكثر--حتى بحدود ستة إلى تسعة,وفقآللبحث.
على أية حال,لقد قلت نسبة الأشخاص الذين يشربون الشاي,فالجيل الجديد يفضل المشروبات الغازية, واللاكحولية .
وإليكم بعض من منافع الشاي الأخضر:
يستعمل الشاي الأخضر ومستخلصه لمنع  وعلاج مجموعة واسعة من أمراض السرطان بضمن ذلك سرطان الثدي , والمعدة ,وأمراض سرطان الجلد . ويستعمل الشاي الأخضر  ومستخلصه على تحسين اليقظة العقلية ,والمساعدة في تخفيف الوزن وخفض مستويات الكولسترول وحماية الجلد من ضرر الشمس

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا بحب الشاي الاخضر
شكرا عالمعلومات القيمه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

> يستعمل الشاي الاخضر لتحسين اليقظة العقلية وخفض مستويات الكلسترول,وحماية الجلد.وفقآ لدراسة أجراها فريق من الباحثين البريطانين فأن الشاي,الكثير منه ,مفيد لك في الحقيقة ,إنه مفيد أكثر من المشروب الصحي الاولالا وهو الماء .
> ومن بين العديد من منافع الشاي قدرته على ترطيب الجسم.
> لقد كان من الشائع في وقت ما بأن الشاي يملك تأثيرآ معاكسأ,ذلك بأنه يسبب الجفاف,ولكن الباحثين في كلية الملك في لندن أثبتوا خطأ تلك الفترة.
> تقول الدكتورة كاري ,طبيبة الصحة العامة,وأخصائية التغذية."بالرغم من أن الشاي يحتوي على جرعة عالية من الكافين التي تسبب  الجفاف, الا أن الشاي يعتبر من امشروبات التي تزودالجسمبالسوائل ."فالشاي غني بالفلافنويد,او مانعات التأكسد بوليفنول,الذي يحمي الخلايا .ويعتقد الباحون بأنه يساعد على إبعاد خطر أمراض القلب والسرطان .كما يساعد الشاي على منع فقدان الكثافةالعظمية أيضأ وتسوس الأسنان . ويعتبر استهلاك ثلاثةأكواب من الشاي مفيدآ جدآ كذلك أربعة أكواب أو  أكثر--حتى بحدود ستة إلى تسعة,وفقآللبحث.
> على أية حال,لقد قلت نسبة الأشخاص الذين يشربون الشاي,فالجيل الجديد يفضل المشروبات الغازية, واللاكحولية .
> وإليكم بعض من منافع الشاي الأخضر:
> يستعمل الشاي الأخضر ومستخلصه لمنع  وعلاج مجموعة واسعة من أمراض السرطان بضمن ذلك سرطان الثدي , والمعدة ,وأمراض سرطان الجلد . ويستعمل الشاي الأخضر  ومستخلصه على تحسين اليقظة العقلية ,والمساعدة في تخفيف الوزن وخفض مستويات الكولسترول وحماية الجلد من ضرر الشمس


أشكرك على المرور زهرة التوليب

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو 
بس بالفعل معلومة جديدة
وانا ما بحب الشاي بس هيك صار لازم اشربه

----------


## محمد العزام

thx  :SnipeR (62):

----------

